# Used Magnesium citrate, stool softener, laxative, nothing... Help



## portr8gal (Oct 22, 2014)

This is so embarrassing. I had major surgery in December. I had cancer in my pancreas and stomach. Thankfully both were very early stage cancer.

They removed the tail of my pancreas, my spleen, gallbladder and a portion of my stomach. 6 months later I had internal bleeding and had to have my stomach drained of blood and fluid over the course of 2 months. Since then I have had trouble with constipation. These last few days I've not been able to have a bowel movement. I had a CT scan last week and found lots of feces in the colon and the doctor recommended fiber, water, fruits and veggies and if needed laxatives. He also said I could use magnesium citrate. I have done all of those things and have not been able to go since Friday, and on Friday I had a small bowel movement but after all of the laxatives etc. today, my belly is swollen, it burns below my ribs and I feel nauseas. The last thing I want to do is go to the ER, so does anyone have any other ideas of what I could take to get things moving? Thank you


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Prune juice (not just prunes) should work.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

so very sorry for all your problems and all you've been through.

really i think the best thing to do--if you don't want to go to the ER, which is what i would advise--is to at least call your doctor back to tell him that none of these things have worked and ask for further advice. you really don't want to let this backup turn into an impaction if it hasn't already. that is an ER situation. and of course the ER is always the last thing we want to do but sometimes medical help is necessary.

possibly an enema might help--not the small fleets enemas but the big enema--with the quart size bag (you can buy them in drug stores). but really--i think, especially given your history, a doctor's advice is best. i'm wondering if scar tissue and adhesion from your surgeries could be adding to your problems. ask your doc.

please do take good care. i hope you can get going soon. good luck. wishing you all the best.


----------



## toomuchpink (Nov 9, 2014)

The things that help me the most (so far) are:

1) Borage oil. I use the Nature's Way EFA Gold stuff because it is very high potency. If I take about 3 capsules a day it lubricates everything and the buggers slide out.

2) Water with ELECTROLYTES. It's like my body doesn't use normal water in the colon properly. I drink more water I just pee it out. However if I drink coconut water or a big fat Gatorade it helps me have more regular BMs.

3) I'm not sure if this is safe if you just had surgery?? But if you pour a whole bag of epsom salts in the bath and soak for 30 minutes it will give you massive diarrhea and flush you out.

If you're just dying and need something fast, Fleet (biscadoyl, over-the-counter) is a strong stimulant laxative. It says it takes 6 hours on the box, more like 8-10 for me, but it does work if you need something in a pinch.


----------



## lasdoe (Jan 28, 2015)

It sounds like i was in a similar situation, i ended up in the hospital 3 times in one week because i had not had a bm in 10 days and the pain was unbearable to the point where i almost passed out. They gave me a soap water enema in the ER and even that did not work. They gave me a colonoscopy prep kit just to empty me out along with glycerin suppositories to attack it from both ends,lol. So i first took the suppositories my doc said to do 2 at a time so I took about 6 before I had even rabbit poops come out and once those did i started my prep and drank alot of gatorade along with it which did clear me out completely over night! However the first time i went to the ER they told me that same thing they told you,more fiber and mag citrate. I would highly reccomend scheduling an appointment with a GI Dr. as she is the one that got me "unplugged" I was also on a liquid diet for about two weeks just so my body was not producing any more poop to make the situation worse, i was drinking lots of water,juice and different broths to get calories in.


----------

